# 25 yrs and he cheated and left



## Jodi was Blindsided. (Jun 13, 2020)

I just was cheated on and asked for a divorce after 25 years in an abusive relationship. I am blind. I am so sad and scared...yet relieved. I am so confused. I hope to meet some people to just talk to.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

You have found the right people. Many of us were also cheated on and abandoned. I would have been abandoned, except the OM dumped her, got some sense back in his brain, and went back to his wife, his kids, and his family.

I'm sure you are relieved. You say you are blind, I'm not sure whether this means you were blind to your spouses' actions, or whether you are physically blind. If you're physically blind, there will be a lot of help for you which is unrelated to divorce and adultery, take advantage of every bit of it. 

We can help with the emotional side. Please feel free to tell us whatever you are comfortable to discuss. This board is pro-divorce, in the average, but not without due reason, you have every good right to end your marriage and will obviously be better off without the abuse.


----------



## Bobbyjo (May 3, 2020)

Jodi was Blindsided. said:


> I just was cheated on and asked for a divorce after 25 years in an abusive relationship. I am blind. I am so sad and scared...yet relieved. I am so confused. I hope to meet some people to just talk to.


Blindsided is the right word. I’m sorry for what you are going through. Infidelity is one of the worst betrayals a person can ever go through. It puts a person in a new reality that probably never thought they would be in, believe me I know. I’ve been there. I gone through infidelity in my marriage. It really shakes you and your world around you. The main point is that you are grieving. Grief opens so many emotions. It forces change. And change can be hard. Can I ask when this happened?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Are there any help groups in your area?


----------

